# Easy outdoor cinder block benches



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have any place to do this, but like the idea.
Easy Outdoor Cinder Block Benches


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a lot of material in those, not sure about sitting on treated lumber on a hot day.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't see any mention of treated lumber. I wouldn't want to sit on treated lumber period.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Didn't see any mention of treated lumber. I wouldn't want to sit on treated lumber period.


Look at the picture, little holes punched into the sides, makes me think it is treated, maybe they are air holes.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These would make acceptable benches for the paths in my back yard mini-park. I find redwood is the perfect material for our extremes of weather. Have a small bridge across a dry stream bed that's more than 10 years old that is very dark, but holding up well. Trick is to keep the wood off the ground.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looked at the plans in detail and I agree with Herb, that looks a lot like pressure treated lumber. 

To Tom's point, the design would work but the materials need to be changed.


----------

